# Korean Chuck Steak



## Ol-blue (Jun 5, 2007)

Try this marinade next time you fire up your grill. Your steaks will come out so moist and tender.
Enjoy! Debbie

Korean Chuck Steak

4 to 6 CHUCK STEAK; Serving Size.
1/2 cup(s) SOY SAUCE
2 to 3 GREEN ONIONS; Chopped.
1/4 cup(s) BROWN SUGAR
1/4 cup(s) RED WINE VINEGAR
1/4 cup(s) OLIVE OIL
2 1/2 tablespoon(s) SESAME OIL
1 tablespoon(s) GARLIC; Minced.
1 1/2 teaspoon(s) BLACK PEPPER
SESAME SEEDS; Optional.
_____ 
Mix all ingredients together in a re-sealable bag, except the steak.
Add the steaks to marinade and let marinate for 2 to 3 hours in the refrigerator.
Remove steaks from the marinade and discard the marinade.
Grill steaks over medium heat until cooked to your liking.
_____


----------



## Barb L. (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks sounds very good, thanks for posting the recipe .


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 5, 2007)

Looks delicicious!


----------



## suhyj88 (Jun 6, 2007)

Wow! I often eat it and it is always delecious!!


----------



## Ol-blue (Jun 8, 2007)

You are welcome! Enjoy Debbie!


----------

